# Project Nissan Wingroad wagon



## Picasso (May 17, 2005)

*SR20DET or SR20VE in a Nissan Wingroad*

Ok folks My pops decided to give meh ah lil paper to play with my toy car and the budget is $15000 ( TT not US ) now I drive the late 2000 Nissan wingroad wagon which comes with a QG15DE ( Blasted slow poke ) Now I want to up grade but with the limited funding I not too sure what to do...... 

here is the confusing part I want to but VVL to bash my friend who is coming out with his civic 1.6 with internal parts with turbo... now the VVL will cost me cheaper than the DET which will allow me to modify it a bit with the remainder of money but my concern is turbo charging the sucker later down the road so I can have best of both worlds V-Tec and Turbo... if I have the cash later down the road will turboing the engine be successful with out me distroying the engine?? 

or..... I should buy the DET?? 

Is the DET going to be placed in the Nissan Wingroad with minimal problems and if there are problems what might I face with doing the swap? I need some serious advice in doing this and if $15000 is not enough to have everything done properly with the DET say so and I will take the VVL. But I want to go boost realy bad


----------



## Picasso (May 17, 2005)

Hey folks I got a few questions about an engine swap for my Nissan Wingroad.... I have to choices and they both deals with boost... what will you do in my postion if you had 15K (TTdollars and not US the rate is 6tt to 1 US)to spend and your options is a SR20VE or a SR20DET.... now I would love to go VE cause of the v-tec and also to turbo the sucker to have best of both worlds boost and v-tec...now I know the VE is going to cost cheaper than the DET which I can modify with the money I have left over and later down the road I will turbo it lets say for christmas with a disco patato. Big question is what parts I can get with a VE to ensure that I dont mash up the engine and how much later will it cost me?? Second thing is with the DET what parts on my wingroad will I have to change with regarding the drive train I dont know if the axels on the car can take the stock HP of the DET and if I have to change it what axels will work for my granny wagon. also is 15K enoug cheddar to do the change over...I would like to use an automatic tranny when I put in the DET will the SR automatic tranny take the hp from the engine and if not what internal parts will I need to get for it also..... 

I am looking to do the swap within the next 3 weeks so I need some serious advice from individuals that have done been there and done that and who has prior knowledge of tampering with wingroads or the Japan model B15


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Picasso said:


> Ok folks My pops decided to give meh ah lil paper to play with my toy car and the budget is $15000 ( TT not US ) now I drive the late 2000 Nissan wingroad wagon which comes with a QG15DE ( Blasted slow poke ) Now I want to up grade but with the limited funding I not too sure what to do......
> 
> here is the confusing part I want to but VVL to bash my friend who is coming out with his civic 1.6 with internal parts with turbo... now the VVL will cost me cheaper than the DET which will allow me to modify it a bit with the remainder of money but my concern is turbo charging the sucker later down the road so I can have best of both worlds V-Tec and Turbo... if I have the cash later down the road will turboing the engine be successful with out me distroying the engine??
> 
> ...


$1500 or $15000 There is a huge differents. With $1500 you cant do much and nothing right! $15000 on the other hand will get you a insane ride! If you really wanna smash your buddy, go with a DET. Do some reading and searching before you go about doing so.


----------



## Wiseco (Jun 3, 2003)

Why are you posting here dude???

This space is for the QR25 of the sentra, not for the Wingroad!


----------



## Picasso (May 17, 2005)

Wiseco said:


> Why are you posting here dude???
> 
> This space is for the QR25 of the sentra, not for the Wingroad!



Unfortunately I have a nissan wingroad wagon I am trying to get ideas for the SR swap to put down a whooping on a turbo charged civic.... I am trying to get info where ever I can to do this my suspension front is very similar to the B15 sentra in Japan not the US but my main problem is axels and tranny cause I want to use an automatic tranny to run the set up. do you know any axels that will support the torque from the DET that will fit my vehicle.

There is war going on Honda must perish


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

"RAXEL" is a strong axel but idk if they make anything for your car. if its like a b15 you may have some troubles wireing everything. i would say the best bet is to find an sr20de fron a b15 se and use those motor mounts and it will fit in your car. then turbo the de. but i have never even heard of this car so please excuse me f this information is incorrect.


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Picasso said:


> SR20VE or a SR20DET.... now I would love to go VE cause of the v-tec


SR20's do not run v-tec, ours are VVL which is different. To swap a SR20VE is going to cost alot and finding one will be hard. A good clean, low mileage one. You should check out the SR20 motors section of the forum.


----------



## Picasso (May 17, 2005)

Well the car comes stock from Japan with a SR20VE engine with CVT M6 tranny so I know axels will work the model wingroad. 

Check this site for pics http://wingroadfun.55street.net/zenkoku4/off.htm

mine looks like the 4th pic from the top


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Wiseco said:


> Why are you posting here dude???
> 
> This space is for the QR25 of the sentra, not for the Wingroad!


Yeah, Wingroads for Wingnuts is in another section!


----------



## Picasso (May 17, 2005)

sukebegigi said:


> Yeah, Wingroads for Wingnuts is in another section!


ok i will get out of this section can yall give me the link to the wingroad group and I will be out of yall hair


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

picasso, what is the chassis code for your wingroad? I'm 99% sure it's not b15.


----------



## Picasso (May 17, 2005)

chimmike said:


> picasso, what is the chassis code for your wingroad? I'm 99% sure it's not b15.


The front chassi is very similar to the Japan B15 and not the American B15 Chassi #WFY11


----------



## Picasso (May 17, 2005)

I purchased an SR20DET Aviner motor. It came with Engine,ECU,Stock intercooler,brain,harness and Air Flow Sensor. The swap took apporimately One month full which also includes the car being painted over in the Factory silver colour. The rims were painted black with the bonnet. All gauges were installed also with a few other things added under the bonnet. I have mated with the enigne an LSD SR18 cable gear box with a 6Puk no spring copper clutch and Extreme Pressure Plate from ACT. 

This is my car b4 the accident at a racing event in T&T with my QG15DE Motor



















































This is her she got in an accident the day after the above photos were taken. I pulled the car into the garage and the swap began a week after. 

Engine going in 





















After the swap was done b4 the car goes to the paint shop.






































After leaving the paint shop










more pics to come...


----------



## Davi (May 31, 2006)

Hey, I (from Trinidad) have a Japan Sunny B15 and I'm thinking of installing coilovers but I don't know of any that would be compatible, any body have any suggestions?

Thanks


----------

